# Travis Outlaw has a brother that plays pro ball??



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

http://hoopshype.com/players/travis_outlaw.htm



> His brother John is also a pro basketball player.


I looked all around for a John Outlaw on Google, but I could only find this old guy. 
http://www.nba.com/coachfile/john_outlaw/index.html?nav=page

Anyone know about John Outlaw, Travis brother?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yup, he used to be in Portland. I don't know if he still is. John is very talented. I've watched him play in rec leagues and the guy is amazingly athletic. I once saw him block a shot out of mid air with both hands at the rim. He just didn't get Travis' size. If John had Travis' size he would be in the league. He's a very smart player and a cool guy to boot. I honestly don't know where he is now though. It's been a while since I covered the team or spent time over at the Outlaw's house.


----------



## Shaunmills (Jan 31, 2014)

NateBishop3 said:


> Yup, he used to be in Portland. I don't know if he still is. John is very talented. I've watched him play in rec leagues and the guy is amazingly athletic. I once saw him block a shot out of mid air with both hands at the rim. He just didn't get Travis' size. If John had Travis' size he would be in the league. He's a very smart player and a cool guy to boot. I honestly don't know where he is now though. It's been a while since I covered the team or spent time over at the Outlaw's house.


Yes. John played on my city league team in tualatin before going to the ABA. He's only about 5'10"ish but incredible leeper. Like the guy could probably hit his head on the rim. Only player in my life who ever threw down a dunk on top of me. He had an 80 point game on my team. Also is a great guy, one of the nicest people I've ever known


----------

